# Holy Cow 41 and DONE!!!!



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

I ain't saying who is 41 today but man that is freaking old don't you think so Colin? @Schroedc

Someone call the Fire Dept!!! Tom help!!!!!





Happy birthday Colin!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, it's really freaking old. No idea how someone lives that long.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 20, 2016)

HBD Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2016)

WHAT!!!! OMG 41 is old!!  HB Colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Colin. And for the record 41 isn't old.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> Happy Birthday Colin. And for the record 41 isn't old.



Thank goodness---

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Whoa there Nelly....I'm 48....and well....I don't feel like an ....yet.


_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLIN!!!!!! *_

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Colin you're only a newborn in  years but I don't want to turn this thread into a stab at certain people who are truly, for real, no joke, seriously decrepit old . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Colin you're only a newborn in  years but I don't want to turn this thread into a stab at certain people who are truly, for real, no joke, seriously decrepit old . . . . . .



Like yourself?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Like yourself?



I've been 41 for going on 16 years just can't seem to progress any. 

When  was 41 they were just celebrating the invention of the wheel. Or was it the discovery of fire?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Like yourself?



YEAH!!!!!  Now we are talkin!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Colin! Just for the record, I shot past 41 some years back so I'm not slinging any mud! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 20, 2016)

At 40 you stop have birthdays and call them anniversary's. Example: in October I had the 24th anniversary of my 40th birthday. So happy first Colin

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 20, 2016)

*Happy Birthday Colin! *

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2016)

When I turned 50 (over a decade ago) people asked how it felt to be 1/2 century. My response: I figure I'm about 1/3 done with my life so there's lots more to come.

Age is a number. Old is a frame of mind.

Oh, and Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLIN!!!!
Now your half as old as Mike, just a puppy relatively speaking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've been 41 for going on 16 years just can't seem to progress any.



While I've been 12 for going on 47 years, ditto on the "no progress in sight" 

Happy birthday, Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Colin! Hope you had a great one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday young man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday! May you be blessed with many more! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Colin!

I assume we have the number of candles on your cake and the heat from the fire to thank for the warmer temps in MN today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

